# Image Slideshow Development



## ClassyRunner (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey just wanted to see how you guys are doing, loving how it is coming along and hoping you aren't hitting too many roadblocks along the way with the Multiplatform. Also wanted to ask if the next Multi build will have Image Slideshow or not, because I use it for my overlay to change color. Thanks so much!


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't think image slideshow is in the works for the next release, but it is a planned feature.


----------



## ClassyRunner (Jun 26, 2015)

Okay just curious, hope the next release goes well!


----------

